# I Think I'm Officially a Tube Man



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I've been switching back and forth between chained rubber bands (mostly size 32 and 33, but also 64) and 107 flat bands on my board cut. I also use Trumark rrt "red" tubes on my wrist rocket. I love the red tubes but had no way to use them on another sling so I couldn't isolate wether it was the tubes or the design that I liked. The chains never really did better than ok for me and it was the same for the 107. Also every time I took the chains out it seemed like I broke one of the bands before I was done and would have to take the whole thing apart and start over. 
The other day I made myself a boardcut ergo with the through the fork tube attatchment. A picture of the attatchment is here . I used the same rrt tubes, not just the same kind- the very same tubes I had on my FS-1. So far I really love it! It feels like twice the power of my #32 5-5-5 chains with the same pull. I don't have a chrony but various destruction tests have proven this out. Also important to me: No handslaps, ever! I apprieciate that quality flats may be the fastest but I really hate handslaps and will gladly give up a few fps to avoid them. Also the tubes last forever with just a minimum of care.
In other tube related news I got my first set of Chineese tubes the other day and really like them too. I put them on this slingshot and found them to be very fast and accurate. I'm using 1745 looped to 4 strand. Today I ordered 10m of 1842 and a pouch from Truly Texas.
I'm quite a cheapskate and can definately see the appeal of chained bands, but for the price ($20 for the bulk 1842 and the pouch or about $5 each for the rrt tubes all set up) I think tubes of various shapes and sizes are the way to go for me.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm glad to see you've found your way here in Slingshot World. There are many paths to fulfillment and the RR-T tubes are very good.

It is hard to create a proper chain with inexpensive bands, my only decent ones being from #64's in the cheap office stuff. The only good chain I've ever seen made of 32's was made of a high-grade rubber band and not the cut-rate ones, though others report good success doing what they do with cheap ones.

To each his own!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I can see potential in the 64s but the draw usually ends up being too long for me and I can't seem to tie them right because they end up being very bulky.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive been having good luck with the chaind band but I'm not the best at making the bands yet and I also like shooting the tubs.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one of Jmp's slingshots with chained bands (not sure which ones ) and I have to say they shoot great and seem to be holding up very well.....that being said I tend to stick to Chinese tubes on the forks I make if for no other reason than the ease of making band sets. I get them from dankung and the price is great if you don't mind waiting for a couple of weeks. I have used a number of different sizes and can't seem to stick to any one. I also love Flatband's gum rubber on my vintage forks, So I'm not sure what I am...guess I'm more of a tube guy than anything though..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Chained rubber is cool but it is simply too slow for me. The 107's can be pretty good. Doubled up on my saunders hawk they shoot pretty well. Still not as fast as thera gold or the RRT tubes. I shoot the RRT tubes next to a for with thera gold and they shoot about the same speed. The tubes last longer but pull harder. I like the RRT tubes. But I usually shoot thera gold.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im addicted to the 1745* tubes from dankung and only shoot fixed tubing not looped, so when a tube does eventually snap you only use a small amount mine are cut 16cm long 1cm is lost each end of the tube giving a draw length of 14cm and the tube that has snapped I cut into small peices and use them for pouch attatchments and slipping over the bearing on the fork end of the tube so nothing is wasted I also rate the tube very highly as it lasts a very long time and has very good power.Another plus for me is the speed you can change the tube sets it takes seconds.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I do this also NSR you won't have a problem it works verry well for me.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

It's OK mate, there are societies out there for you in the 21[sup]st [/sup]century!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> Im addicted to the 1745* tubes from dankung and only shoot fixed tubing not looped, so when a tube does eventually snap you only use a small amount mine are cut 16cm long 1cm is lost each end of the tube giving a draw length of 14cm and the tube that has snapped I cut into small peices and use them for pouch attatchments and slipping over the bearing on the fork end of the tube so nothing is wasted I also rate the tube very highly as it lasts a very long time and has very good power.Another plus for me is the speed you can change the tube sets it takes seconds. http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DpSR_C4mC_w


If i ever get around to trying fixed tubes ( don't hold your breath) lol, will i have problems with them coming off the frame on full draw because i somtimes twist the frame, slightly pushing the top fork further forward than the bottom ? (i shoot gangster) lol
[/quote]
I dont have this problem but I have received a couple of questions about this happening the tubes dont pull out but will slip you would need to check the tubes after each shot if you are prone to doing this.The only thing to suggest and dont take this the wrong way is to improve your form.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats so strange After a long shooting seession my accuracy goes crazy! Whats even stranger is that I also tilt the fork forward almost like starting my draw and my accuracy shoots way back up! What is the logic behind this occurance????


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Youv'e foxed me surely by tilting the fork forward your narrowing the fork depth opening you up to fork hits ???.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that after shooting awhile you tend to lose your concentration. When you tilt the fork forward you are sub-consciously making your mind concentrate on the target and follow through again. In stead of tilting the fork, try making your self look the shot through the target. This is a technique that works for me when my accuracy drops off after shooting awhile. Probability any technique that refocuses your concentration will work. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

So my main problem with flat bands is that my set up seems to like ot twist a lot with every shot.
Do you avoid that with tubes more?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I use chinese 1745* tubes they are short and more rigid than flats so I assume that is why they dont tangle or twist very often I also flip my slingshot and seem to think this helps also in the tubes not getting tangled.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

aamj50: When I read the title of this thread, I thought perhaps you were 'coming out of the closet'. *








*


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darb said:


> aamj50: When I read the title of this thread, I thought perhaps you were 'coming out of the closet'. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same lol!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sam said:


> aamj50: When I read the title of this thread, I thought perhaps you were 'coming out of the closet'. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same lol!








[/quote]
Their is no closet you two seem obsessed with flats and thats ok, but dont knock those of us that prefer tubes their are advantages and disadvantages with both one is flats dont last like tubes do, flats tangle tubes rarely do, my particular tube sets can be changed faster than any flatband sets on the market today fact.Doubled theraband gold may well have more power but who needs it my 4 or 6 strand tube sets will take game just as well using smaller ammo,you dont need 20mm lead to kill a rabbit 8mm steel is capable of doing that just ask Jeff he takes many.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Their is no closet you two seem obsessed with flats and thats ok, but dont knock those of us that prefer tubes their are advantages and disadvantages with both one is flats dont last like tubes do, flats tangle tubes rarely do, my particular tube sets can be changed faster than any flatband sets on the market today fact.Doubled theraband gold may well have more power but who needs it my 4 or 6 strand tube sets will take game just as well using smaller ammo,you dont need 20mm lead to kill a rabbit 8mm steel is capable of doing that just ask Jeff he takes many.












im not against flats, ive never tried them so i cant judge, but when people just disregard all other band types its just narrow minded. if something else can do the job perfectly then whats wrong with it?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, I wasn't knocking tubes ... I was making an OT sexual orientation innuendo, in jest.

If you're going to metaphorically counter-argue, at least do me the courtesy of getting the nature of my humorous offense correct.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Darb said:


> Hey, I wasn't knocking tubes ... I was making an OT sexual orientation innuendo, in jest.
> 
> If you're going to metaphorically counter-argue, at least do me the courtesy of getting the nature of my humorous offense correct.


my comment was just following from hawks, i did notice the 'out the closet' and though hawks response didnt make that much sense regarding admiting homosexuality he did make some good points which i had to agree with and continue on a general basis, my post wasnt aimed at anyone in particular =)


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

As long as I'm in the thread, I should probably contribute ...

I havent shot tubes since my wrist rocket sometime back in the late 70's ... but since I now have a shooter with universal heads, I'm looking forward to giving them a whirl. I just gotta get a pair or three.

I like a draw in the 12-16 lb range, and I prefer 1/2" steel ammo ... any recommendations on a source for tubes that'll fit the bill ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Darb said:


> aamj50: When I read the title of this thread, I thought perhaps you were 'coming out of the closet'. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!
I may be a tube man, but I still have balls of steel, so to speak.









For your 1/2 steel ammo needs I would visit Truly Texas . I've ordered from them a couple of times based on reccomendations from this site and they're great. I bought their 3/8 ammo and it is very shiny and not flat on the ends like Daisy stuff.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I suppose my wording was unclear ... I'm looking for TUBULAR BANDS suitable for the draw weight and ammo I listed above, not ammo (which I already have plenty of).

My bad for being imprecise.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Darb said:


> I suppose my wording was unclear ... I'm looking for TUBULAR BANDS suitable for the draw weight and ammo I listed above, not ammo (which I already have plenty of).
> 
> My bad for being imprecise.


Yeah, it's clearer on a second reading. I just got off work and it's kind of late







.
The Trumark red tubes (RRT) are second to none for me. They're a taperd design which works the same way as the taper on a set of flats, big speed and low draw weight. I don't know the draw weight spec, you might hit up Recurve Master about it, he seems to be the resident Trumark expert. 
I get mine on e-bay from Richard's Supply because I'm cheap and he will sell one at a time for 6.25 shipped. You can get them from Trumark but they have a minimum order.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Darb said:


> I suppose my wording was unclear ... I'm looking for TUBULAR BANDS suitable for the draw weight and ammo I listed above, not ammo (which I already have plenty of).
> 
> My bad for being imprecise.


I recommend Theraband Red if you want to make your own. It's available from Amazon in 25 feet lengths for $16.99 plus about $5.00 shipping. Over $25.00 will get you free shipping.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Use both tubes and flatbands. If raw unbridled power is required then flatbands are it and tubes are fine too because they last so long.


----------

